# is it bad to feed them mice?



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

Is it bad to feed piranhas mice?







I want to feed them one, but i dont know what would happen. would they get sick and die!







I want to see them rip a mouse apart







but i dont know if its a good idea :rock:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

rodents do not have the sufficient nutrients that piranha must have from feeding. but its up to you what you want to give to your fish, but this site does not recommend that kind of feeding.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

anyway, just enjoy whatever present curiousity you may desire. You'll understand it more by experience.







By the way, welco0me to the board.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

i guarantee you that piranhas eat a lot more non nutritional sh*t in the wild than a mouse, they are scavengers, they'll eat whatever the hell comes along.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to

*Feeding and Nutrition*


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

they should be fine, but don't forget to tape it or pics.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mice have more nutrition than a goldfish. It is prety much your preference. If you want them to eat a mouse, feed them a mouse. If not, dont.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

the fur is bad for them


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

they've got "mouse heart" think of it that way.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

i say go for it. my ps love live mice and frozen pinkies.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

people feed their piranhas mice as a form of entertainment


----------

